# Teflon Alternative



## OpulentClothing (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello all,

Is there anything that I can use besides teflon sheets when using my press? I have a blue and gold macaw and burning teflon is extremely hazardous to him. Anything else that i can use?


----------



## tarplee (Jun 21, 2008)

i have two birds too and was wondering the same thing!


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

not sure if its suitable for transfers but with dtg you can use either the teflon sheet or silicone coated baking paper when heat pressing.


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

You can also use plain brown paper which can be purchased on a large roll at any paper supply outlet.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Silicone paper and even plain old copy paper will work.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Parchment paper from the baking aisle at your grocery store is the fastest, easiest way to go if you don't want teflon


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

yep I agree with the silicone parchment paper. I have always used it, as I think it also works better then the teflon. Here is a really good place to get it from for cheap. Its also double sided so you can get twice the use out of it Matfer Bourgeat EXOPAP - Parchment Paper . Hope this helps


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Can you use parchment paper more than once on the same side?

Are there benefits of using teflon sheets over parchment paper, or vice versus (besides cost)?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the parchment 2 times on each side with my dtg. I use to use it doing transfers also and was usually able to use it about the same 3 to 4 times total per sheet. I didnt like the teflon as it didnt seem to heat as evenly as the parchment due to it being thicker. Hope this helps.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

so why is the teflon sheet the industry standard if it doesn't heat as evenly?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think everyone has a preferrence of what they like better. I myself have just found the parchment to work better for me with both transfers and dtg. I am sure others might have different opinions. For me curing the ink on dtg, if the heat isnt perfectly even, the cure will not be the best and its really important to me to have that.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I like and use the teflon and I have no complaints, but, I just picked up at the dollar store, two silicone sheets (11x15 - just like my press.) I've heard good stuff about the silicone - so I want to try it out. I will be trying the parchment paper as well as I've heard folks say they like the finish on inkjet heat transfers better when they re-press with parchment paper instead of teflon. It is smoother, I hear. 

I like teflon because I like the durability of teflon, teflon helps prevent scorching of the cotton fabric, and personally, I had something happen, a weird puff during a pre-press, and when I used the teflon during the pre-press, it went away, so I got the idea the teflon actually helped disburse the heat more evenly during the press. Isn't that odd? Opposite of Sunny's thoughts. I think alot of it is what a person's experience are that shapes their opinion of what to use. There are threads with folks who prefer either the teflon, silicone sheets, or parchment paper.... so I think it just might be one of those things. Personal preference. 

But if you can't use teflon because of a bird, those other two options, the silicone and the parchment paper, surely are viable options. 




dawnpoetic said:


> even plain old copy paper will work.


Dawn, I was just reading in another thread that re-pressing a transfer with plain paper will remove a dark transfer from the front of the shirt. It is a way to fix dark transfer mistakes. 

I think you mean light paper, and I think you mean to use it for the first press when the transfers backing paper is still on, but I wanted to mention this as you shouldn't use this copy paper for a re-press on a dark shirt.

For the second press, teflon, parchment or silicone is really great.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> I think everyone has a preferrence of what they like better. I myself have just found the parchment to work better for me with both transfers and dtg. I am sure others might have different opinions. For me curing the ink on dtg, if the heat isnt perfectly even, the cure will not be the best and its really important to me to have that.


 
Lol, we were writing at the same time... I agree with you, Sunny. I'm going to check out the other two to make sure I'm using what I really want to be using. I really think there is nothing like seeing something with your own eyes.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea also Kelly the parchment leaves a really nice matte finish on the transfer, where as the teflon will leave more of a shiny finish. Because of this, the parchment may make your jpss look smoother.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I forgot to add to just make sure the parchment is not the quilan type but the silicone treated. There is a big difference between them.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Will it say that on the package? I have Wilson's baking parchment paper here. I'll take a look, but if it doesn't say, how would I know?

I did hear folks think they get a smoother finish with the parchment, I didn't hear matte finish, tho. I'd like to see the difference and see which I like, but I think it's nice to be able to produce both finishes, and have them to choose from. Thanks, Sunny.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

what do you mean by re-pressing? How many presses do you make, three? (Moisture Press for 5 seconds, actual press for 15-25 seconds, and. . . )


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> what do you mean by re-pressing? How many presses do you make, three? (Moisture Press for 5 seconds, actual press for 15-25 seconds, and. . . )


 
Yes, 3 presses for each shirt. Pre-press (5 - 10 seconds), then Press (30 seconds for JPSS), then peel, stretch shirt and re-press with, in my case, teflon over top (5 - 8 seconds).

Spank, here is a link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39007.html#post229735


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Kelly, Yes the package should say silicone coated parchment paper.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use the 3 press method for all my pressing ( plastisol,vinyl and inkjet) it assures for a good bond and makes me mor confident in my product not peeling off. .... JB


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

Kelly, you are correct. I should have been more clear (that's what I get for responding to a post when I'm really tired). Plain copy paper is fine for pre-press and pressing with the transfer backing still applied. On darks it could definitely cause you problems or remove your designs on the re-press. I generally use silicone paper or teflon, depending on the finish I want (shiny or matte).


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

ok thanks, it's all making sense. This will be so much easier when I have my press and can just practice. Sorry for all the questions, but one more quicky: How many presses do you get out of a teflon sheet?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

A member here, Jan/Jberte has a sheet of teflon and she said it is at 5 years and still going strong at the time of posting. Here's the thread (which is all about teflon and parchment ) 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39527.html#post237490


----------

